# Food and your health.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m not a health freak or nut I`m just a father trying to teach and at the same time provided my family with the best food and information that I can afford and I like to pass that to the rest of my family out there.
Have you ever taken the time to read food labels or research the name of ingredients that you can`t even pronounce, well. 
1.Propylparaben, in some corn tortillas and muffins which acts as a preserving agent. Research shows that it mimics estrogen and therefore can disrupt the body's endocrine system, which is responsible for producing hormones.
2.Perfluorooctane sulfonic acid, in microwaveable pop corn, which affects kidney functions and can increase your risk of diabetes or cancer.
3.Acrylamide , is found in such staples as potatoes, cereals, coffee, crackers or breads, dried fruits and "many other foods," the chemical has been linked to cancer in animal ,the FDA has decided to urge us to reduce our intake as well, since it likely causes cancer in humans, too. Frying, baking, roasting and broiling are the methods that create the most acrylamide, while boiling, steaming, and microwaving appear to generate less. Don't eat burnt toast, since the darker the toast, the more acrylamide has formed. Storing potatoes in the fridge can increase the amount of acrylamide that forms when they're cooked. And again, don't brown potatoes when cooking by any method. "Brown areas tend to contain more acrylamide," says the FDA. Potato chips and French fries contain the highest levels, 
4.Avoid process foods with Nitrates and nitrites this are chemicals that occur naturally in both foods from animals and food derived from plants. So what's the problem? It turns out that amines, substances that occur when protein is digested, combine with nitrites to form compounds that are carcinogens. This holds true for any processed product with nitrites or nitrates.
5.	http://www.actiononadditives.com/
So it only means one thing the better and fresher you eat ,the better you will feel and by spending less time on the I-phone the more time you will have to benefit your family and especially the little ones.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I try to eat and feed my family as healthy as I can. Man is it hard.the list you gave is just a small token into what you eat. What woke me up was when I first started with chickens. When I read some of the ingredients even in the feed, I couldn't believe it. Then to study gmo's, yikes. Teach your children all you can. When they want something at the grocery store, buy it. Come home and research the ingredients and where they derive from. Research how the animal is raised, etc. to eat healthy 100% of the time, I couldn't do it. But every little bit helps. Kudos to you.


----------

